
Making Knuth’s wish come true: the x32 ABI - blasdel
http://blog.reverberate.org/2011/09/26/making-knuths-wish-come-true-the-x32-abi/
======
nitrogen
This looks like a very cool project. As long as I've had a 64-bit x64
processor you've been able to use _gcc -m32_ , but that just uses 32-bit
compatibility mode (meaning you can't use the extra r __registers or any
64-bit instructions). A 32-bit ABI that runs with 64-bit registers and
instructions would be great.

I just hope it's all automatic; I started programming in C just as 32-bit DOS
compilers became widespread, so I never had to distinguish between near/far
pointers, small/big memory models, etc. I'd like to keep it that way.

